#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  O que é conceito?

## Walfredo

O que é conceito?

Na minha opinião conceito é baseado em coisas que você já viu ou que conhece para poder comparar com outras coisas, através desta comparação você pode dizer qual é o melhor e tal correto?
Mais ou menos isto né?
Então esqueçam os conceitos que vocês tem sobre mulher e vejam isto...

Pra quem quiser ver mais basta acessar http://waves.terra.com.br/gatinhas_abre.asp?id=22604

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22604.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22604.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22603.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22603.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22602.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22602.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22601.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22601.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22600.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22600.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22599.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22599.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22598.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22598.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22597.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22597.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22596.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/22596.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19461.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19461.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19460.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19460.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19459.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19459.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19458.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19458.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19457.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19457.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19456.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19456.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19455.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19455.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19454.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19454.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19453.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19453.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19452.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19452.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19451.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19451.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19450.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19450.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19449.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19449.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19448.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19448.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19447.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19447.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19446.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19446.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19445.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19445.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19444.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19444.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19443.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19443.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19442.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19442.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19441.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19441.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19440.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19440.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19439.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19439.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19438.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19438.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19437.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19437.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19436.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19436.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19435.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19435.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19434.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19434.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19446.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19446.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19328.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19328.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19327.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19327.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19326.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19326.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19324.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19324.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19323.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19323.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19319.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19319.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19276.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19276.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19275.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19275.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19259.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19259.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19254.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19254.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19250.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19250.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19245.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19245.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19229.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19229.jpg

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19221.jpg
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19221.jpg

----------


## Gnuser

Hehehe esse e o conceito que mamãe pediu a Deus!

----------


## Walfredo

Eu perto destas mulheres não queria nem dinheiro, queria era um caminhão pra poder colocar elas dentro e levar pra minha casa heheheh.

----------


## Eye

É... de encher os olhos, literalmente... 8) 

Só seria bom se estas beldades abrissem a boca para falar coisas proveitosas também... por exemplo linux, rock... 

:twisted:

----------


## 1c3m4n

hauehauehuaehuae meu qto tempo vc ficou digitando pra montar essa pagina aki? hahahahaha q trampo hein

----------


## flipeexpl

ummmmmmmmmmm ehhhhhhhhhh ihhhhhhhh ãhhhhhhhhhhh.....

vai dizer o que né....

SÃO TUDO UMAS GOSTOSAS.....!!!!

----------


## LenTu

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19442.jpg

Kralho viu.... eu jah falei pra Alessandra q eu num kero ela saindo em fotu pros macho se acaba... mas ela insiste.... 

pena q eu amo ela... senaum jah tinha largado... mas eu sei q ela me ama e naum feiz por mal...
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
:wink:

----------


## Walfredo

> hauehauehuaehuae meu qto tempo vc ficou digitando pra montar essa pagina aki? hahahahaha q trampo hein


Olha, pra ser sincero demorou pra kralho!

E o pior é que as fotos não estava em ordem, quando fui ver tinha foto de homen no meio ai tive que tirar tudo, sem contar que tive que fazer tudo isto 2 vezes pq as fotos estavam pequenas.

----------


## 1c3m4n

ahuehauehuaeh bom se serve de consolo, fico bom pra karalho  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Já peguei melhores...

MEU DEUS COMO EU SOU MENTIROSO!!!


HSHDIUahduihsuHUHUDHIUSHAIUHAICHAISUHC... por favor... cada uma melhor que a outra mano!!!

Me dá o telefone que eu vou ligar pra namorada e terminar tudo agoramesmo!!! HUHDIUHASIUdhudhas...

----------


## Gnuser

Tadinho do Veio!
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19442.jpg

Assim vc mata o veio

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19221.jpg

Essa aqui enterrou o veio!!!!!!

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19455.jpg

----------


## LenTu

esse topico tem q ser imortalizado.... 

Vlw Walfredo..... mandou mto bem... soh num gostei q tu coloco a fotu da minha mulher aki....mas blz... dessa veiz passa... ahuahuahua

:wink:

----------


## PiTsA

> http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19232.jpg


Puts...essa daqui ta mor farol baixo.... feinha q doí....ta estragando o resto das fotos...

----------


## Gnuser

> puts...essa daqui ta mor farol baixo.... feinha q doí....ta estragando o resto das fotos...


tem que dar um vidro de oleo de peroba pra ela!!!!
Passa nessa tabua de loira!!

----------


## Walfredo

Eu reinvidico que seja postado novamente este post nas newsletter para que mais visitantes tenham acesso a este belissimo conteúdo, afinal foram gastas algumas horinhas para deixar da forma como vocês estão vendo, tive que gastar muito dinheiro pagando academia pra elas...

E como foi dito pelo *LenTu* vamos imortalizar este Post.

Atenção, atentendo ao pedido do *PiTsA* estarei tirando a foto da mulher do Tiririca do Post, quem quiser vê-la novamente acessa este link.

http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19232.jpg
Mulher do Tiririca
http://waves.terra.com.br/fotos/19232.jpg

----------


## epf

parabens hein cara...esse topico tem que ser urgentemente imortalizado mesmo..rs

----------


## Walfredo

Eu reinvindico que seja postado a URL deste post na próxima neswletter, vamos sim imortalizer este tópico, companheiros e companheiras, não vamos deixar que algo tão belo e trabalhoso seja esquecido, e vamos rezar para o dono do site nunca tirar estas fotos do site dele senão não vai carregar aqui no tópico hehehehe, vou até mandar um email pra ele solicitando que ele veja este tópico .

----------


## demiurgo

kras...

tenho q fazer uso das palavras do psy...

"vcs se conformam com taum pouco...."

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## LordNikon

deus te ouça deus te ouça.. porque se for assim " com tão pouco " quer dizer que no minimo teriamos cada " um " umas assim.. LOOOL

 :Wink:

----------


## Walfredo

Tão pouco...?

Se vcs demiurgo e psy... estão achando isto pouco nos faz acreditar que no mínimo vocês estão comendo todo dia a Daniele Winits, a Xuxa, Sheila Carvalhos e Sheila Mello... hehehehe ou será que tão comendo a Dercy Gonsalves...???

----------


## demiurgo

hahaha comendo naum kra...

amando... e naum eh nenhuma atriz famosa ou algo do tipow..

mas alguem q me faz feliz d+++++++++++++++++++

pra mim esse eh o melhor conceito, ser feliz kra... mas fica tranquilo mano...

um dia eu t mando um baita dum cartao com uma foto minha com ela pra vc ver como eh o sorriso d um kra feliz heheh

suerte hombre!!! tu necessitas!!!

[]'s

----------


## Gnuser

> hahaha comendo naum kra...
> 
> amando... e naum eh nenhuma atriz famosa ou algo do tipow..
> 
> mas alguem q me faz feliz d+++++++++++++++++++
> 
> pra mim esse eh o melhor conceito, ser feliz kra... mas fica tranquilo mano...
> 
> um dia eu t mando um baita dum cartao com uma foto minha com ela pra vc ver como eh o sorriso d um kra feliz heheh
> ...


Bonito seu depoimento demiurgo ahuahuahuahuahuauhauhaa

Pra muita gente o conceito só é virar o zoinho!!!!

huahauhauauahuahauhuha

----------


## joaoreis

q lindo isso... ele soh tem olhos pra mulher dele... ou ela deve ler o forum, hahaha

----------


## Walfredo

> q lindo isso... ele soh tem olhos pra mulher dele... ou ela deve ler o forum, hahaha


Pô cara hehehehe sacanagem, dispense dizer isto do cara, ele ta amando!
Se bem que hehehehehe vai ver que ela lê mesmo....

 :Smile: 

Ai meu camagada, to tirando onda viu.

----------

